# Best "Rep" comment you have ever received?



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

It was sooo good I can't post it. don't tell the mods either.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

My sig.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

"."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

not the best but who the fuck can remember any reps they've gotten past their current rep page?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I would get banned if I posted mine's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would post the one I got from NoyK yesterday, but I don't want to get banned. :ass


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh man... So many times have I received such a list of reps for one certain thing... Too many to choose from :drake2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

"how do i do a joke







"

I don't know what the fuck that's suppose to mean.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

Boobs. I like boobs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Too many to just pick one


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That one Smiley > All the tits in my Rep Page.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Anybody that has sent me Emma Stone rep are the best bros bama
(Pratchett, STEVIE Swag, Cat & Bleach.)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I got the greatest rep picture the other day, Hugh Jackman with no pants on. Fucking amazing, but, I can't see it anymore because of angry, lonely messi and his 90 grey reps.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

From Hanoi Cheyenne












From WOOLCOCK






There's some other ones, but my long-term memory for Forum activity is practically non-existant. I also do my best to purposely forget about Cody's :hayley2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rarely get many apart from hot sig.. so left out.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

That is all.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Magic said:


> not the best but who the fuck can remember any reps they've gotten past their current rep page?


It's not that difficult when you only have one. :batista3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

"Fuck me".


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I only have one rep picture 

this


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll elaborate on why this is the best to me. I always found myself saying this to other people and when someone finally said it to me, it brought a tear to my eye. Thank you, Takers Revenge.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

A while ago I got negged with a paragraph long rant on wrestling politics in which I replied 'lol negged', That honestly made my day.



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> I'll elaborate on why this is the best to me. I always found myself saying this to other people and when someone finally said it to me, it brought a tear to my eye. Thank you, Takers Revenge.


My personal favorite from him.








after I repped him this


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Soup repped me Karla, so he's GOAT in my eyes. As for comment. Ugh, I can't go that far back but I used to have some real butthurt ones about my sig. for now Andre wins the insults 

"You utter plum"

I don't know what that means, but he still has a place in my heart.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cookie Monster called me a ******* for my first post. He was just kidding around though. Where did he go BTW, banned I suppose?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

"You sir, won all the internets." YES! YES! YES!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

These two are the best SFW reps I've received recently:










From WOOLCOCK 










From Seabs


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

from my current page, probably my rashida reps from champ and seabs


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Everything you do is at an attempt to seem funny, and is never relevant to the topic at hand. Give it a rest, you're on a wrestling forum. Stop trying so hard


Someone takes the internet too seriously.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

There was a guy on here not too long ago called kent8 who got mad as hell at me for negging him and proceeded to send me the most incredible hate-filled, furious PMs and rep comments I've ever seen. A few quotes:

"you red rep me once again you sickfuck so because of that i wanna destroy your mom's vagina like there's no tomorrow!"

"stfu troll! you wanna mess with me you motherfucker... i have big black friends, big muthafucka .....z that would kick your ass." - best one imo

"fuck your momma like there's no tomorrow. you have no life whatsoever you fucking bum"

etc

Unfortunately the rep comments are gone but they followed a similar theme


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

probably when i got s club juniors on autoplay.


that or big daddy v farting.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anything that Sono gives out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Any rep from Vivalabrave. I don't know if he's quoting an obscure Texan song that only a town full of 100 people are aware of or whether its taken from his word document where he stores all his most creative and unique ramlings, but I appreciate it all the same.

Drunk Andy rep is always a special treat.

McQueen repped me the Paddy Considine gif from Hot Fuzz where he goes out of shot only to appear again to stare Simon Pegg down which I love endlessly. Seabs & CHAMP have ensured Rashida Jones is dominating my CP in tandem lesbian action with Zooey Deschanel & Cody is always good for some Hendricks/Plaza pics.

Current best comes courtesy of rush though: "Are we going into this pole dancing club?" asked my Welsh mate. "That's a kebab shop," I replied.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

several gigantic Pat Sharp (mullet years) and Lionel Ritchie pics, Holy Mountain gifs and this was pretty choice


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

DoyouRealize??? is super funny.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Mozzas rep to me below stretched my page more than I stretched his Ma's va....oh, this is anything section? Ok 

See below.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't had many picture ones.....except I remember froot repping me a pony picture.....yeah.

Comments....I dunno there have been too many. The ones insulting me have always been funny.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

currently the best ones in there are


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

On my current rep page, from Dib:

"_Like I said in that thread it was a reaction on face and comparison for hair style and no offense was intended. Do you want me to edit- remove that post? And sorry if I offended u"
_
Probably the most adorable thing I've ever read (bar maybe BULLY saying "din-dins"). I love how utterly innocent he comes across :lol

In terms of the best rep ever, there have been a few, but the one that sticks out in my mind is this a gif from "Great Day" by Lonely Island given to me by Shep.

EDIT: Found it


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pratchett in fine form sending this to my CP.










Much love.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Mozzas rep to me below stretched my page more than I stretched his Ma's va....oh, this is anything section? Ok
> 
> See below.
> 
> ...


Other people are getting Nigri reps, but I'm getting none :jose:bron3enaldo


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This isn't the best of all time (i mean who can remember that far back?), this is just the best non nude gif/pic on my cp right now.

As for comments:










:lmao

And this couldn't have been an accident as he did this again twice after


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who are you pissing off to always get back to the red kid?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember Waggs repping a me a gif of a girl who legitimately looked 12...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Who are you pissing off to always get back to the red kid?


I don't piss anyone off. Bullseye and Catalanotto are just obsessed with me for some reason. Everytime they see me post they neg.

Now watch Cat neg me for this very post :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Other people are getting Nigri reps, but I'm getting none :jose:bron3enaldo


:mark: I just found the greatest image ever. :mark: Check your CP. :mark: My life is almost complete. :mark:

As for my personal favorite, might have to be one I got from Snowman a while back. Wasn't as sexy as he claimed it was, but it still made me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> :mark: I just found the greatest image ever. :mark: Check your CP. :mark: My life is almost complete. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheers for the botched rep Daiko :lmao 

S'all good man.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Cheers for the botched rep Daiko :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> I remember Waggs repping a me a gif of a girl who legitimately looked 12...


Classic WAG. We all wanna see that picture now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


>


:lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Classic WAG. We all wanna see that picture now.


It's gone now but you can ask Wagg about it, maybe he will have it.

edit: she had a pink top and was putting on a denim miniskirt if that helps.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I just looked through and every image in my rep is un-postable in here. Good job Bleach, Sono, BrosOfDestruction, Pratchett etc.

bama


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:lmao the only postable rep I have is by Ratman.








not to sure what he's trying to insinuate with this.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> It's gone now but you can ask Wagg about it, maybe he will have it.
> 
> edit: she had a pink top and was putting on a denim miniskirt if that helps.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BLEACH said:


> It's gone now but you can ask Wagg about it, maybe he will have it.
> 
> edit: she had a pink top and was putting on a denim miniskirt if that helps.


Tawnee Stone. But I have something better than that for your rep next time. 

:woolcock


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say no to that sweet ass Tawnee. :edobear


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

From Kendoo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Wagg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> I wouldn't say no to that sweet ass Tawnee. :edobear


I wouldn't as well fine looking butt.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tawnee doesn't look as young as Monroe.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't believe Tawnee was born 1982.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

She's got over a fucking decade on me?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BLEACH said:


> She's got over a fucking decade on me?












:lmao

I'm gonna stop thou, don't wanna derail the thread.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> She's got over a fucking decade on me?


You're an Ageist. :flip


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

James1o1o said:


> All this shit with Messi has got me wondering. What is the best reason or comment you have ever been given from a rep (either positive or negative)?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How the fuck am I a Ageist.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> How the fuck am I a Ageist.


Whats a decade, more or less? 10 years difference is nothing.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Whats a decade, more or less? 10 years difference is nothing.


Still not getting the discrimination factor from this.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

:side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Still not getting the discrimination factor from this.


The gif with Morgan Freeman? Seemed to me like you were getting up and walking away. Like the ten years difference was too much. Besides, you should know by now not to take anything I say too seriously in a thread like this.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Do my eyes deceive me? Is this a dream!?

Make_The_Grade posting outside of Games & Trivia!?

:taker


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? Is this a dream!?
> 
> Make_The_Grade posting outside of Games & Trivia!?
> 
> :taker


The Name 3 Things thread died. So I had to branch out.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Whoa haven't seen Grade in a while and in the anything section?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

M_T_G has been properly compensated for posting outside of his usual thread. wens


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> M_T_G has been properly compensated for posting outside of his usual thread. wens


I'm still mad at BLEACH & TJF for screwing up my User CP. :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> I'm still mad at Daiko, BLEACH & TJF for screwing up my User CP. :side:


Fixed 8*D


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

best rep comment I ever received '':woolcock''


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Boobs and nice things like that. :kobe4


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Fixed 8*D


:neuer WTF is that thing?!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Boobs and nice things like that. :kobe4


You owe me then 8*D



Make_The_Grade said:


> :neuer WTF is that thing?!


:dancingpenguin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OH FUCKING HELL

Edit: AdBlock to the rescue.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Daiko gonna Daiko



Donnacha said:


> Boobs and nice things like that. :kobe4


Your debt just increased.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> You're debt just increased.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:lmao I realized that when I went to check my PM's


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Pratchett gives me the best rep I've ever received and Daiko ruined it. Excuse me, I'm going to go cry in the corner for a while.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Pratchett gives me the best rep I've ever received and Daiko ruined it. Excuse me, I'm going to go cry in the corner for a while.


How's that corner now :troll


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> How's that corner now :troll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boobs of course. :curry2


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Anark sent me a gem I won't repost. It made my rep page a happy, wonderful place to be for a while.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish someone would rep me boobs 

doesnt even have to be green rep <_>


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't remember who but I sent someone a gif of a blue alien with a massive blue penis swinging from side to side, that beats any boring old boob gif


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That time Seb sent me his mum's phone number. Oh the fun. Seb's classy mother > Mozza's skany ma.

Amused by everyone getting excited over boobs in their rep :side:*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mozza's SKANY ma >>>>>>>>>>>>>

Favourite rep was the one I received from McQueen for a comment that I made in the buffet thread, but the post was deleted and so was the rep


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't have them on my page anymore but Cat, Bros of Destruction, Donnacha (DA), Shep, TehJerichoFan, and some other I'm forgetting have all given me great reps


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

daiko just ruined rep, pictures, women, the internet, and eyesight. forever. i would report him, but i like him. so instead i'm going to weep in the shower while fully clothed and curled up in the fetal position.








CAN. NEVER. BE. UNSEEN.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Mozza's SKANY ma >>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Favourite rep was the one I received from McQueen for a comment that I made in the *buffet thread*, but the post was deleted and so was the rep


Hmmm....sounds like my kind of thread? Where was it, in the food section?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

From recently, Cody's little rep comment. <3



> have I ever sent you anything while I'm shitfaced? well, here goes: dudddde. Gaga SOON. Ah, why is she so wonderful? Really. I love in all the right ways. The wrong ones too. Definination of a sexy beast. She's brilliant in all the right areas. <3


I also chortled a bit at Hank Scorpio's gif.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Hmmm....sounds like my kind of thread? Where was it, in the food section?


It was in this section, probably have to go back a few pages now though.

You don't need to bump the thread though, we all know that you will just say that Chinese buffets are your favourite :torres


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Can't remember who but I sent someone a gif of a blue alien with a massive blue penis swinging from side to side, that beats any boring old boob gif


enaldo enaldo enaldo 

Thanks for reminding me bro.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> daiko just ruined rep, pictures, women, the internet, and eyesight. forever. i would report him, but i like him. so instead i'm going to weep in the shower while fully clothed and curled up in the fetal position.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn it Daiko >_> thats nasty (the rep pic)

made me feel sick xD


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Where the hell are all the women on my rep 

This is the closest rep to a woman I ever got.










(Thanks SrsLii)

EDIT: God Damnit Daiko.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daiko said:


>


something about Sin Cara inspires me to laugh every time I see a picture of him :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> something about Sin Cara inspires me to laugh every time I see a picture of him :lmao


I thought I was the only one. Must be 'dat botching he's done. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I thought I was the only one. Must be 'dat botching he's done. :lmao


might be the penis shirt :side: poor guy. :vince5


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

The Keira Knightley gif Cat repped me, is the best one I've had. On the flip-side, this is probably the worst (and stupidest) one I've received as of late:








Facepalm worthy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive gotten a good amount so cant really pick. SonoShion and Fru send great reps though. Also Pratchett too


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Can't remember who but I sent someone a gif of a blue alien with a massive blue penis swinging from side to side, that beats any boring old boob gif


:side:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

I had no idea people regularly get repped with tits.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Robb Stark said:


> I had no idea people regularly get repped with tits.


Check your user cp. Just repped you some tits.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

My best one was from Fru unfortunately it's gone from my page.

Weirdest one was from storyteller lives just recently.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Check your user cp. Just repped you some tits.


Not sure if I should trust... :hmm:

Edit: 8*D


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

My two favourites are the one from Daiko of the GOAT Jessica Nigri: 










And the other is from WOOLCOCK:










I also have an awesome one from both STEVIE SWAG and SonoShion.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only Fools & Horses! :mark:

GOAT.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, it makes me laugh every time I see it. Unfortunately it'll be gone from my page soon...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Yep, it makes me laugh every time I see it. Unfortunately it'll be gone from my page soon...


*Reps again*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Enjoy Robb Stark


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Reps again*


:hayden3


Good man!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Rush said:


> currently the best ones in there are
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler












------

I like how these threads always bring out the competitive nature in people, I have been repped a few times for my post in this thread with some interesting new pictures/gifs but this one takes the cake 'cause it gave me a good laugh:










:lmao If you've been to the 'Post Your Picture' thread lately, you'll understand. Thank you ANDRE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't really remember much since most of my reps are either conversations carried on from threads or empty ones. Actually, there was one that was a gif of Teddy Long dancing. :lol

Worst one has to be some guy who negged me with a rant accompanying it after I politely disagreed with a post he made.

EDIT: Woah kendoo, that one caught me off guard.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotcha back Kendoo 8*D

Oh and just the worst rep i got was from some guy who told me to kill myself simply because i said Punk would be successful during the Attitude Era.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy influx of tits.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

whoever fixed my rep, you are a kingly being indeed. *eyes slowly come back to focus*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Gotcha back Kendoo 8*D


:faint: nicely played


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Well.. shit. I like tit's too. :batista3


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

mmm bleach gave me a lovely pic but sadly I think it will get me banned if I post it here XD


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Got you guys back, dunno if it worked though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> whoever fixed my rep, you are a kingly being indeed. *eyes slowly come back to focus*


I'm guessing it was Seabs :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Business in my User CP has just picked up. 

Nice work fellas. :brodgers


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

"neg4neg stalker :troll"

Thank you to the douche that sent that yesterday.
btw it didn't even move my rep points at all.
It's definitely the best rep message i got.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

You've out done yourself with that latest rep, WOOLCOCK! (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

People repping me, but I can't return with my typical rep now  Damn you!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> People repping me, but I can't return with my typical rep now  Damn you!


Even tho what you repped me was nasty and I had to remove it they were still technically boobs so I had to give some love back :yum:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wait, how old are people in this thread? :side:

You ain't getting boobs off me if you're a minor, like how I didn't send Meki boobs that time he said he got no pics. :hayden3


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Think the worst boobs I ever got was from AWESOM-O.

Damn that granny had energy...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> You've out done yourself with that latest rep, WOOLCOCK! (Y)












Absolutely creased me when I came upon it myself


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So has this turned into a whore yourself out for rep thread now then? Well I didn't amount to 412332 point(s) total without putting in some elbow grease.

......*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *So has this turned into a whore yourself out for rep thread now then? Well I didn't amount to 412332 point(s) total without putting in some elbow grease.
> 
> ......*


:|

how much rep power is that lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Combed this thread looking for people appreciating my thoughtfully crafted reps. Shout-out to Kendoo and Soupbro. The rest of you ingrates...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the red :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nikola123 said:


> :|
> 
> how much rep power is that lol


lots


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel like a mong for not knowing how to rep pictures/gifs.

Do you just put the image tags around the url?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *So has this turned into a whore yourself out for rep thread now then? Well I didn't amount to 412332 point(s) total without putting in some elbow grease.
> 
> ......*


Stingy Brits. Nothing new.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I only need another 113 points, to get out of the red, lol.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> I only need another 113 points, to get out of the red, lol.


How does one get so deep in the red :|


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SJFC said:


> I feel like a mong for not knowing how to rep pictures/gifs.
> 
> Do you just put the image tags around the url?


Same way as in a normal post.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

This was given to me by Fru:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *So has this turned into a whore yourself out for rep thread now then? Well I didn't amount to 412332 point(s) total without putting in some elbow grease.
> 
> ......*


Frankie <3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nikola123 said:


> How does one get so deep in the red :|


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198840-even-flow-nyc.html

~

Who has the most rep on the site?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder what KKF's rep was before she was banned..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

obby said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198840-even-flow-nyc.html
> 
> ~
> 
> Who has the most rep on the site?


This is a guess: Headliner or Seabs or Platt


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> This is a guess: Headliner or Seabs or Platt


that sig :yum:,did they always jump like that :faint:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Daiko said:


>


Daiko, you sir are a notorious Rep bastard. I have been on the wrong end of Daiko's Dark Side more times than I'd like to remember. :ann

Pratch, Sono, Adrian Zimbo, Cat, and Champ have made my Rep page aesthetically pleasing.

TJF tried to ruin it but thankfully that shit's sinking down to the event horizon, soon to be swallowed up forever.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I wonder what KKF's rep was before she was banned..


Evo said it was -1800 or something.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Everybody rep me and i'll pick a winner.

I like attention, let's make this all about ME.







I'm actually just trying to get tehjerichofan's MEAN SPIRITED ATTACKS off my page :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TehJerichoFan with dat GOSLING swag.

What a babe.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Humbled Moron said:


> Everybody rep me and i'll pick a winner.
> 
> I like attention, let's make this all about ME.
> 
> ...


must spread rep round

had the perfect pic, too


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

obby said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/198840-even-flow-nyc.html
> 
> ~
> 
> Who has the most rep on the site?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> TehJerichoFan with dat GOSLING swag.
> 
> What a babe.


i didnt wanna see see any of that Goslin swag :bron3


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How about some OLDMAN swag?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Most recently, Seabs sent a gif of Frankie Sandford winking. She was looking into my eyes man, it was beautiful.

:bron3

Edit - Good lawd Genesis. :ass


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

obby said:


> must spread rep round
> 
> had the perfect pic, too


Annnnnd Obby wins the repping with a ginormous bootlicious rep. Humbled Moron, fuck you, fuck the Iggles, and fuck that gif you sent me. :jay

Sono, I have to spread some Rep before I can hit you again, brah. Like Winter, it's Coming. bama3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs with DAT rep power :moyes1

Was gonna rep him a Frankie Sandford boobs-bikini pic in return but does non pregnant Frankie even have boobs? :hayden3

Might have to send a fat Frankie pic instead, she has boobs. :jt1

Sent an ASS pic instead :datass


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Evo said it was -1800 or something.


:lol

Also, quality work with that Nigri rep TIM. (Y)


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got "boobs" from Seabs,yeah im satisfied


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought you would like that, Daiko. Nigri is a fucking GODDESS.

And, ABH with dat booty.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i got nothing from Seabs :bron3 i guess im not special. 

Cat sent me an awesome rep the other day which was


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> i got nothing from Seabs :bron3 i guess im not special.
> 
> Cat sent me an awesome rep the other day which was


Soup I fucking KNOW you had to love the one I sent. If not, you need to just accept the facts and join TJF, he tells me it's fucking awesome on that side of the fence too brah. :ann2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> TJF tried to ruin it but thankfully that shit's sinking down to the event horizon, soon to be swallowed up forever.


Is that right?



:ann2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> :ann2


Mother.....fucker. And after I sent you Rep that was tailored to fit YOU and you send me THAT?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Mother.....fucker. And after I sent you Rep that was tailored to fit YOU and you send me THAT?


:lmao

sent you something to start the process of getting rid of it


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> "how do i do a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that from me? :lol
I can't remember fully but I recall that image.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So you fuckers aren't enjoying my latest reps, huh? :kobe5


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

got some real nice picture reps from KLEEBATT and Seabs (Y).


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light, your thoughts on Smithers?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Apparently I'm missing on on some sexy pics. People usually just rep me with words I don't read


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Crusade said:


> got some real nice picture reps from KLEEBATT and Seabs (Y).





nikola123 said:


> I got "boobs" from Seabs,yeah im satisfied


I got a "ta" from Seabs once, beat that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao
> 
> sent you something to start the process of getting rid of it


Many thanks to you and quite a few standup Gents for kick starting the healing process and sending TJF's blasphemy back to the depths of Hell where it belongs. Sent you something for your troubles btw.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly Daiko, I have to say that Deadpool Nigri >>>>>>>>>>>>> Harley Nigri.

Deadpool Nigri >>>>>>>> any other cosplay.

:mark:







:mark:



Oxitron said:


> I got a "ta" from Seabs once, beat that.


Never gotten anything from Seabs before repwise.
He did call me a twonk once, so I guess he knows I exist.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure. Most of my rep comments are just boring, very rarely do I get any cool pics/gifs in rep comments. I'm just looking at my rep page now and most of my reps either have no comment or are just generic ''I agree'' comments to posts. 

I guess my favorite poster who reps me is Medo, just because he has a ton of rep power so when he reps me it gives me a lot of points.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> I got a "ta" from Seabs once, beat that.


I got an infraction. Your move bitch.



Pratchett said:


> Honestly Daiko, I have to say that Deadpool Nigri >>>>>>>>>>>>> Harley Nigri.
> 
> Deadpool Nigri >>>>>>>> any other cosplay.


Nigri >>>>>>> any other cosplayer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Enjoy all of your +186's whores.*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Magic sent me the naked Wii girl...I would post it but most of you aren't worthy of it's glory.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Enjoy all of your +186's whores.*


The best part about the rep Seabs sent me is that it bumped what TehJerichoFan sent me off my screen. Ryan Gosling is no longer the first thing I see when I check my CP. (Y)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol people are guessing this is what I am talking about:










I've got it a few times in the last couple of days.

Oh no, boys and girls. When I say no pants, I mean _no pants_, if you get my drift.


:brees

I don't think anyone could top a picture of Wolverine with his beast hanging out. TehJerichoFan currently sitting in first place.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rep be snapping. I'll do my best.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Enjoy all of your +186's whores.*


I got nothing. I did send you a little something, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, ni**a I went HAM. Hope everybody got the Lucy V, properly. I had something else for seabs, but rep told me I had given out too much.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

3VK said:


> Apparently I'm missing on on some sexy pics. People usually just rep me with words I don't read


Thanks to everyone who rectified this. I now have a reason to open the user cp


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, ni**a I went HAM. Hope everybody got the Lucy V, properly. I had something else for seabs, but rep told me I had given out too much.


Got it, cheers. Check your CP... I sent you a little something.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wow i just put mblonde09 into green :


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Thaaaaanks WAGG MAN. That's my first pair.  Remember though, the smaller the better 



Daiko said:


> I got an infraction. Your move bitch.


I got 5


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cats "" and "<3" are ma favies. I never get many pics except from Pratchett!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

probably the comment i got for saying, "finally, some excitement in a randy orton segment" after someone posted about him getting hit in the balls at that live show recently.

it read, "if it were you, you'd cry like a little bitch".

funny because
a) all i was saying was that orton has been boring, not saying orton sucks or anything
b) this person has never met me, seen me, nor spoken to me and therefore has no idea how i'd react in such a situation,
and, finally,
c) it's implying that if one was to be hurt after being punched in the dick and balls, then he is a "bitch" for doing so.... real men are unaffected by low blows


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> Cats "" and "<3" are ma favies. Never get too many pics except from Pratchett!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i wouldnt know what pic to send if i did via rep :lol i think i know what the other girls like around here.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol I don't even know what kind of pics id want so were in the same boat!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Send her a picture of an Argonian like a winner Soup.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ATTENTION EVERYONE: Rep Brandi with some Adriana Lima pics.:angel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE: Rep Brandi with some Adriana Lima pics.:angel


why?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE: Rep Brandi with some Adriana Lima pics.:angel


Ooohhh  how did you know my ****** crush? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh damn I have to spread. I had the perfect one too.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

All you guys know pro models and proper good shit but all I have is low-res amateur stuff most people probably don't like :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hank Scorpio repped me with Seymour Skinner shaking his ass. Really made my day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Hank Scorpio repped me with Seymour Skinner shaking his ass. Really made my day.


You too? Yeah, great way to start the morning.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I really don't know how to send images/gifs on rep so I hope the one I just send out works :/.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The same way you would you in a post with tags.

Went a little HAM with me reps in the last 24 hours. 60 reps given out :o[/I][/B]*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *The same way you would you in a post with tags.
> 
> Went a little HAM with me reps in the last 24 hours. 60 reps given out :o[/I][/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish people sent me boobs or witty comments instead of my small collection of blank spaces and "."


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> Deadpool Nigri >>>>>>>> any other cosplay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to Seabs, Swagger_rocks, Noyk and mblonde09 my rep page is now very nice to look at. (Y)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

OK I finally have an answer to this. The one I have right now is leaving me breathless. No, I am not kidding. I will die shortly (worth it though).


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Thanks to Seabs, Swagger_rocks, Noyk and mblonde09 my rep page is now very nice to look at. (Y)


Add Mr Rep Slut to that list wens


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Great now I have to wary about whenever I open my CP. :lol

I'll get the rest of you guys back later.



Seabs said:


> Went a little HAM with me reps in the last 24 hours. 60 reps given out [/I][/B]


It's like Silver Lining's Playbook when Jennifer Lawrence goes through a phase of being a whore.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Even Flow, I salute you.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

my rep page is becoming pleasurable viewing these days....if you catch my drift :westbrook2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

My rep page looks like a porn site, although it has gone a little pg lately which isn't good.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait to start sending some back now, just deciding where the "line" is and how far I dare to step across it.. :barkley


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

my page looks like a a hot girls google search if you put the safe search on.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> All you guys know pro models and proper good shit but all I have is low-res amateur stuff most people probably don't like :lol


Pfff. It's the thought that counts. Most of the time I send out some ridiculous shit when I find it, or just try to have the "rep" match whatever comment was made by the poster, whoever it was.



BULLY said:


> My rep page looks like a porn site, although it has gone a little pg lately which isn't good.


Sorry man, been giving out too much lately. But even if I haven't I'm not sure what to send you anymore. The last time I repped you, you appeared not to have appreciated it much. Dafuq, you don't like redheads or something? I'm not bothered by it, just confused, is all.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I like my rep page now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Daiko's rep actually scared me a little.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

You're not the only one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> Daiko's rep actually scared me a little.





James1o1o said:


> You're not the only one.


Yeah, you got old lady and TKOK got Zombie Nigri.

(Mr Cock, I'm not behind the wall, I'm disguised as the seat.)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The rep i sent Daiko make me laugh once i saw something.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Daiko said:


> Yeah, you got old lady and TKOK got Zombie Nigri.
> 
> (Mr Cock, I'm not behind the wall, I'm disguised as the seat.)


I disguised myself as the bikini

:curry2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs sent me one of Jenna Louise Coleman earlier. That's the best one at the moment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My rep page doin the dougie atm.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Seabs sent me one of Jenna Louise Coleman earlier. That's the best one at the moment.


hopefully won't be for long .


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

My user CP is beautiful now. We got titties, we got ass AND we got lesbians. :mark: :ass

Thanks to all contributors. :cool2


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Seabs sent me one of Jenna Louise Coleman earlier. That's the best one at the moment.


Please post it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lucidious Clay 

I ain't Emma, but it'll do bama


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

My rep page looks like pornhub now D:

Gimmie a few more and it will be just porn XD


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

I rarely get hot reps. The only 1 I have right now was sent by lucidious clay


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later". Damn.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dib said:


> *I rarely get hot reps.* The only 1 I have right now was sent by lucidious clay


I've had quite a few the last 3 days.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my best one...


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

You're all saints. Just sayin


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dib said:


> I rarely get hot reps. The only 1 I have right now was sent by lucidious clay


Could watch that all day. :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lucidious Clay said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later". Damn.


Mah man! You're in the green! :hb


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just wait for Cat :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

You guys are sure great.

BTW, what is the problem between Lucidious Clay and Catalanotto? What happened between them?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I'm still waiting for my best one...


Done. Check your CP, and then go ahead and log off. Your rep is complete. :cool2


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

So far a couple of soft core porn pictures. Still waiting on Seabs giving me the Jenna Louise Coleman picture


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive repped to much, only the 2nd time it has happened to me and i hate it :bron3 Some ppl should expect more from me when i get my super powers back.

didnt think this thread would turn out the way it did where we're just all repping eachother :lol almost feels like the supposed days in the past where rep was unlimited and you could send the same person a thousand in one sitting.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

How about what now?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


> How about what now?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Daiko said:


> How about what now?


Darn it, the images I send never show up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Darn it, the images I send never show up.


I could probably take a guess as to what it was, and if I'm right I'd be surprised if you didn't get an infraction for it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Daiko said:


> I could probably take a guess as to what it was, and if I'm right I'd be surprised if you didn't get an infraction for it.


Nope, unless I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Mah man! You're in the green! :hb


:hb

And where the fuck is Medo with his 100+ rep power when you need him?

Guy used to green rep me back when I had that Mellanie Monroe sig.

Might put it back :curry2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Nope, unless I'm looking in the wrong place.


Other than it being a man ramming a bottle up his arse and it smashing, yeah you'll get away with it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Other than it being a man ramming a bottle up his arse and it smashing, yeah you'll get away with it.


:dancingpenguin


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Done. Check your CP, and then go ahead and log off. Your rep is complete. :cool2


YOU. I thought that 2 pictures in one rep is too much. You proved me wrong. :clap Bravo!

Too bad I can't show off. Or is it good?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH. :faint:

What you just sent me is the greatest thing I have seen to date since joining WF.

I am going to watch it every time I log in and check my CP. And if I could send you something for Christmas, I would do that too.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Done. Check your CP, and then go ahead and log off. Your rep is complete. :cool2


Fuck, my internet is super slow. Took me 10 minutes to load the websites, but I hope you're happy. You should be.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

It's going to take me a while to catch up to all the rep from this thread lol

Gonna tackle it tomorrow. Appreciate the rep so far-- some epic stuff!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

quick check again-- images in rep are the usual img tags, right? i just realized since i've joined i haven't really done pics much...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> BLEACH. :faint:
> 
> What you just sent me is the greatest thing I have seen to date since joining WF.
> 
> I am going to watch it every time I log in and check my CP. And if I could send you something for Christmas, I would do that too.


:heyman5 People always underestimate the power of the video.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got the Jenna Coleman gif...thanks Seabs. <3


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

You have given out too much rep D:

whyyyyy,how much is too much >_>


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

nikola123 said:


> You have given out too much rep D:
> 
> whyyyyy,how much is too much >_>


The one you just sent me was a bit much... :lmao


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

I haven't received a whole lot, but I guess so far it's been, " cookie monster > Cena"


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> The one you just sent me was a bit much... :lmao


I felt it needed to be more......agressive shall we say to stand out XD


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

nikola123 said:


> I felt it needed to be more......agressive shall we say to stand out XD


Aggressive. I get it. Two can play that game. :


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I almost mistaked my user cp for pornhub cause of nikola123 :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Haribo > All.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Aggressive. I get it. Two can play that game. :


I was considering sending that one to people :lmao



Lucidious Clay said:


> I almost mistaked my user cp for pornhub cause of nikola123 :lmao


Its a nice feeling isnt it :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *The same way you would you in a post with tags.
> 
> Went a little HAM with me reps in the last 24 hours. 60 reps given out :o[/I][/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> :lmao damn*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wish I got some of these porn reps everyone is talking about.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

User CP aka Porn Central :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't tell TJF that Karma.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Christina Hendrix waving at me, Thanks WOOLY 

Gotta love those fit chick rep pics and vids


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Christina Hendrix


:yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs' pic is still the best that i've had today too.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Seabs' pic is still the best that i've had today too.


Agreed. Jenna Louise Coleman is outa this world.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

What do you have to do to get a rep from Seabs?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh dear :hayden3

+187 now guys :curry2*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TomasThunder619 said:


> What do you have to do to get a rep from Seabs?


Like Frankie Sanford.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

+187?! :bron4


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Like Frankie Sanford.


Well, it's not difficult.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Oh dear :hayden3
> 
> +187 now guys :curry2*


I got +736 from Platt earlier (Y)


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to be able to rep again :grande

and 187 O_O ,thats almost 2 full bars of rep in one go xD

what is the amount needed to get full rep bars anyway? I am at 1037


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Seabs' pic is still the best that i've had today too.


oh.. :jose



Even Flow said:


> I got +736 from Platt earlier (Y)


Holy balls.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

nikola123 said:


> I want to be able to rep again :grande
> 
> and 187 O_O ,thats almost 2 full bars of rep in one go xD
> 
> *what is the amount needed to get full rep bars anyway? I am at 1037*


You'll get another green bar I think at 1501 rep points.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone markin' about rep.

+1 from ashes11 :arry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> I got +736 from Platt earlier (Y)


*I've probably given WOOLCOCK at least a 4 figure amount this week :lmao*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

+736? Is that even legal?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> +736? Is that even legal?


Yes :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

How do you know what the + is, just curious? but Coleman *drool*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Seabs... 
JLC...

:mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I've probably given WOOLCOCK at least a 4 figure amount this week :lmao*


By my count my rep has gone up +2200 in 4 days thanks to you alone :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

wkdsoul said:


> How do you know what the + is, just curious? but Coleman *drool*


Ask Seabs what your rep power is, or better yet, he may be kind enough to let you know here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Register Date Factor
> For every X number of days, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
> 365
> 
> ...


*Now everyone can work their own out.

And because I just know someone will ask and while I remember after finding out last night, top 5 are:
Me
Platt
Seb
Medo
Rush*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seabs being generous with another rep :mark:

Too bad I cant return the favor with the rep restriction 

I think my rep power is only 2 if it works like on a diffent forum

One year member = +1 rep power and evrey 1000 rep = another rep power point,also evrey 2k posts = another one



Seabs said:


> *Now everyone can work their own out.*



Guess not :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> I wish I got some of these porn reps everyone is talking about.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Peekaboo

Seabs <3


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Daiko said:


> Nigri >>>>>>> any other cosplayer.


Think this is pretty much universally known. If you don't think that, you're a bitch!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao At least it was green.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh Gunner.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Gunner being his usual self. Awesome guy.

And Daiko, you cool dude. That's just what I've always wanted... :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you neg him back an awesome pic/gif of CM Punk?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no idea.. I'm currently experiencing mouth orgasm after mouth orgasm while eating marshmallows dipped into melted chocolate.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well Fru said this


Fru said:


> Combed this thread looking for people appreciating my thoughtfully crafted reps. Shout-out to Kendoo and Soupbro. The rest of you ingrates...


then sent me this









:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Red? Man, that ain't cool, bro!

I'm liking the GIF of Bottom which mblonde09 sent me. Another awesome show in my UserCP.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Red? Man, that ain't cool, bro!
> 
> I'm liking the GIF of Bottom which mblonde09 sent me. Another awesome show in my UserCP.


I was totally gonna rep you some "bottom" but I botched it by hitting enter too soon. fpalm :lelbron


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Think this is pretty much universally known. If you don't think that, you're a bitch!


LOL you don't follow cosplay like I do. Dem Asians MURDER any cosplayers out there and it's not even close. Hell, even some amateur cosplayers on DA have her beat.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Now everyone can work their own out.
> 
> And because I just know someone will ask and while I remember after finding out last night, top 5 are:
> Me
> ...


And all users get one point of rep power automatically, even if they don't match any of the above criteria. Am I correct?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sounds right.*


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Seabs! :cheer With pics of Ms Sandford, to boot. 

My CP is looking pretty damn sweet now - certainly a lot better than seeing a shit-ton of negative comments from Choke2Death.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL you don't follow cosplay like I do. Dem Asians MURDER any cosplayers out there and it's not even close. Hell, even some amateur cosplayers on DA have her beat.


Not surprising, it's almost like a way of life for them, lol. How'd you like that gif I sent?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate that i can't spread more rep :bron3 . i feel useless now :lol


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL you don't follow cosplay like I do. Dem Asians MURDER any cosplayers out there and it's not even close. Hell, even some amateur cosplayers on DA have her beat.


Maybe I'm just blind to how awesome she is. I still can't get over that Alt Costume of Juliet she wore. 

:homer

But I do follow Yaya Han on Twitter, she's pretty fucking great at it as well...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I hate that i can't spread more rep :bron3 . i feel useless now :lol


I can't rep you again, so here...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> I hate that i can't spread more rep :bron3 . i feel useless now :lol


me too  

I found the perfect gif too >_>


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"You have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, try again later."

Damn. First time I've gotten that. 

Enjoy. tunga3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I never understood why there are restrictions for repping :draper2


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> I never understood why there are restrictions for repping :draper2


To stop rep spam I guess.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

then what are we doing in this thread :lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao that nikola guy had like 5 bars yesterday. Now it's 9. That's unfair. I had to work my ass off for that back in the days :deebo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> :lmao that nikola guy had like 5 bars yesterday. Now it's 9. That's unfair. I had to work my ass off for that back in the days :deebo


I know what you mean. I have received more rep in the past 2 days than I have in the past 2 years. :lol 

Love it though. My User CP is now replacing Pornhub.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Genesis 1.0 (Y)


I do what I can, I just do it better than everyone else. :cody

All repped out at the moment though.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

My CP is an absolute joy to see now. There are some wonderful people about on WF.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How about we set another set of bars for ppl with more than 1500. But in purple. Seabs rep would look like a brick wall


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It took me about about 3 weeks to get from 4000 to 4500 rep and then I shot to 5200 in about a day :lol


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish enough rep would get you a name change,its a stupid idea but I rly hate this name >_> 

I didnt think I would be sticking around when I registered :/


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I have tried repping everyone for the past 4 pages and I still need to spread more round. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

nikola123 said:


> I wish enough rep would get you a name change,its a stupid idea but I rly hate this name >_>
> 
> I didnt think I would be sticking around when I registered :/


Upgrade to premium, then get a name change. Simple.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I keep thinking about upgrading, but I've never seen anything about it that I really care too much about..


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Upgrade to premium, then get a name change. Simple.


steam summer sale stole my money :|


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> steam summer sale stole my money :|


For the first time in years, I didn't buy a single thing in summer sale. Had no money  Waiting for winter sale though. Student loan and bursary has gone up by like 2 grand, so I will have plenty for Christmas sale.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> For the first time in years, I didn't buy a single thing in summer sale. Had no money  Waiting for winter sale though. Student loan and bursary has gone up by like 2 grand, so I will have plenty for Christmas sale.


There werent the best choices this year but I still couldnt resist...

although I think the reason why I caved in and spent my money on it cause I just didnt have anything to play for the past few months and just wanted some games


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> There werent the best choices this year but I still couldnt resist...
> (


I know what you mean. Most games come out the later half of the year, summer sale usually isn't as good as the winter. Also Valve could have read done with a better gimmick this year. I really liked the ticket system we had 2 years previous.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Even Flow said:


>


Bowties are cool.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been a little busy but tonight or tomorrow you're all getting sexy gifs. Prepare youranusselves.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Seabs! :cheer With pics of Ms Sandford, to boot.
> 
> My CP is looking pretty damn sweet now - certainly a lot better than seeing a shit-ton of negative comments from Choke2Death.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I can literally only give single reps now. :lol I'm chained down.

I was only able to give one to James1o1o if he got it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

3VK said:


> I've been a little busy but tonight or tomorrow you're all getting sexy gifs. Prepare youranusselves.


I would send you some sweet as gif right now, but I can't rep anymore ;(

Will PM you it instead ;D



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I was only able to give one to James1o1o if he got it.


Oh I got it. :cool2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol who would have thought talking about rep here would get you _good_ reps? :lol


Everyone in this thread is a legend.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3VK said:


> I've been a little busy but tonight or tomorrow you're all getting sexy gifs. Prepare youranusselves.


I'd like to place a request for a girl on girl gif.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> I'd like to place a request for a girl on girl gif.


Check your PM. Can't rep you it


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> I'd like to place a request for a girl on girl gif.


butts


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> :lol who would have thought talking about rep here would get you _good_ reps? :lol
> 
> 
> Everyone in this thread is a legend.


I got one from Wooly and that was it..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

James1o1o said:


> Check your PM. Can't rep you it


(Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Best Rep ATM. Seabs' JLC rep. :yum:


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Eduard Khil sent a great one, but Kendoo is now in the lead by a fair margin. God bless all the other submissions, but Kendoo did some above-and-beyond work. lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nevermind list jist weny nuts. IllusiveMan i thank you, now to find the vid it came from..


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Yet too receive any picture ones yet! my time will come i hope :cena3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Shit I can rep ppl now. Who will be my first victim of the day. Booty or Tits :


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I gave you praisings of the sun. Nigri pleez 8*D

Edit: I'm about 10 off having my entire rep page being from this one thread :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE DARK ANDRE repping me this:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Just sent many more out, can't be far off rep jail now


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread inspired me to spend a pleasant evening perusing photographic images of one Jessica Nigri, for, uh...research purposes, yeah that's it, research purposes. Anyway, I found a picture that I'm pretty sure is her dressed up as Nathan Drake, and ... yeah, I'm conflicted. 

"conflicted", who am I kidding; there are infinite alternate universes, and in every one of them I'm currently jacking it to that picture


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wait. TehJerichoFan has now won the rep game. 

holy fuck, what beauty. Won't even show it. It's that glorious.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Pratchett tops the pile of the reps sent to me today


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fru said:


> This thread inspired me to spend a pleasant evening perusing photographic images of one Jessica Nigri, for, uh...research purposes, yeah that's it, research purposes. Anyway, I found a picture that I'm pretty sure is her dressed up as Nathan Drake, and ... yeah, I'm conflicted.
> 
> "conflicted", who am I kidding; there are infinite alternate universes, and in every one of them I'm currently jacking it to that picture


You're welcome.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lucidious Clay has probably sent me the best one so far. Ashes11 just came close though. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna make people like what they're about to receive.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

need cody rep tbhayley.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

think i'll start sending people pictures of puppies


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Top 3 i've received today are:

AlienBountyHunter
Oxitron 
Seabs


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

the fact I had rep's of women all of this thread and then Obby sends one of a puppy is hilarious to me :lol.

Oh and Hayley sent me rep, never forget <3.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I might just start repping people pokemon gifs. Make that my little gimmick thingamajig.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Daiko said:


> I might just start repping people pokemon gifs. Make that my little gimmick thingamajig.


:lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

froot had mlp

daiko has pokemon


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I haven't been on for about 24 hours and I came back to awesome reps. 

Seabs sent me this, but I don't know who she is


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wat the fuck is going on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> froot had mlp
> 
> daiko has pokemon


Damn right I do. 

Now who wants a mad Charizard?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Frankie Sandford.

Edit: @ Myers.*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn it can't rep my fellow NXT homeboy Daiko .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Doesn't know who she is? fpalm


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Top 3 i've received today are:
> 
> AlienBountyHunter
> Oxitron
> Seabs


It's incredibly hard to find 'normal' _softcore_ porn for me :$


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daiko said:


> Damn right I do.
> 
> Now who wants a mad Charizard?


me

although i'd prefer a blastoise


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Damn it can't rep my fellow NXT homeboy Daiko .


I can't rep you.. 










So here's Renee laughing.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I can't rep you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Renee <3

Imma stare at that for a while.....maybe a long while.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If i get a pokemon i want Rayquaza :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Out of all the very nice pics/gifs I have in my rep page now, I think the best has to be from swagger_ROCKS. 



Daiko said:


> It took me about about 3 weeks to get from 4000 to 4500 rep and then I shot to 5200 in about a day :lol


For about a month my rep was stuck between 5500 and 6000 but now mainly thanks to Seabs my rep is over 6000. 



Daiko said:


> I might just start repping people pokemon gifs. Make that my little gimmick thingamajig.


:mark:

You know I want one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oxitron said:


> It's incredibly hard to find 'normal' _softcore_ porn for me :$


Nothing softcore about the rep I just sent you


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Crusade said:


> Oh and Hayley sent me rep, never forget <3.


It almost was BTBAM. Then I thought, well, dames rule the roost here. Had that heart swooning Hayley one. I put two and two together and I came up with four. Four must = rep.



Daiko said:


> I might just start repping people pokemon gifs. Make that my little gimmick thingamajig.


just re-rep me the last Lucy Collett pic you sent me. Having to google it just isn't the same.



James1o1o said:


> :lol


just send people your sig gif or continuations from it and you'll win the rep game for everybody. good LORD


Everyone else enjoys what they got from me. If not, they're lying b/c they're SCARED COWARDS.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Frankie Sandford.
> 
> Edit: @ Myers.*


Yeah I had to look her up. I don't think she's popular here in the states. Fine as hell though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> It almost was BTBAM. Then I thought, well, dames rule the roost here. Had that heart swooning Hayley one. I put two and two together and I came up with four. Four must = rep


BTBAM is great but in this case, Hayley is definitely better (Y).


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Repped evreyone I could in the last 2 pages,sadly had to spread around some for certain few 

I think the gif should be enjoyable for you all xD


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Nothing softcore about the rep I just sent you





nikola123 said:


> Repped evreyone I could in the last 2 pages,sadly had to spread around some for certain few
> 
> I think the gif should be enjoyable for you all xD


:yum:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> just re-rep me the last Lucy Collett pic you sent me. Having to google it just isn't the same..


Another botched rep from Dai Kora.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Crusade said:


> BTBAM is great but in this case, Hayley is definitely better (Y).


omgomgomg @ when I refreshed my page.



Daiko said:


> Another botched rep from Dai Kora.


Can't say the same for you. FUCK. </3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

COPY / PASTE AND THEN LOVE ME AGAIN :jose


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Think i've replied back to all, but forgot the


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TOO MUCH WORK AHHHH


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

nikola123 said:


> Repped evreyone I could in the last 2 pages,sadly had to spread around some for certain few
> 
> I think the gif should be enjoyable for you all xD


Molly Cavalli :mark:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd take a PokéRep (TM) over a porn rep any day. I'm hard to please when it comes to THE LADIES, but my love for, say, the mighty Pidgeot, is as unwavering as it is eternal


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fru said:


> I'd take a PokéRep (TM) over a porn rep any day. I'm hard to please when it comes to THE LADIES, but my love for, say, the mighty Pidgeot, is as unwavering as it is eternal












Found a Nigri & Pokemon & Ted?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fru said:


> I'd take a PokéRep (TM) over a porn rep any day. I'm hard to please when it comes to THE LADIES, but my love for, say, the mighty Pidgeot, is as unwavering as it is eternal


I'm proud to say I know the entire original Pokérap off by heart.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:brie

^ Video of you rapping it or I'll never believe you, obvs. Feel free to send it to me privately :brie


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Think i've replied back to all, but forgot the thing on some fpalm , if i missed you out let me know.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nigri/Renee Pleez.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao at the gif Daiko repped me. Do you like the one I sent you?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fru said:


> I'd take a PokéRep (TM) over a porn rep any day. I'm hard to please when it comes to THE LADIES, but my love for, say, the mighty Pidgeot, is as unwavering as it is eternal


God damn,I have something amazing to send you now but I cant rep you >_>

im worried if I post it here it will get me banned :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> :lmao at the gif Daiko repped me. Do you like the one I sent you?


I don't even remember what I sent you.. Oak 'milking' a Miltank? Something we've all been waiting to see.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> Repped evreyone I could in the last 2 pages,sadly had to spread around some for certain few
> 
> I think the gif should be enjoyable for you all xD


return repped 

would mark for either a Renee Young or Laura Stevenson rep <3.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I don't even remember what I sent you.. Oak 'milking' a Miltank? Something we've all been waiting to see.












this? xD


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Daiko said:


> I don't even remember what I sent you.. Oak 'milking' a Miltank? Something we've all been waiting to see.


I've been 'milking the ol' Miltank' myself since this whole repping thing took off...

...

...

awwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaa

DAIKO - LESS REPPING MORE RAPPING, YOU SON OF A BITCH

(P.S. your last rep to me is so hilariously innocent sitting at the top of my usercp with the rest of the images :lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daiko said:


> I don't even remember what I sent you.. Oak 'milking' a Miltank? Something we've all been waiting to see.


You sent me a gif of James from Team Rocket in a dress dancing. :lol

And just I typed in ''Pokemon gif'' into Google and sent you the first one I found, and it just happened to be Professor Oak milking a Miltank. :cool2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fru said:


> DAIKO - LESS REPPING MORE RAPPING, YOU SON OF A BITCH
> 
> (P.S. your last rep to me is so hilariously innocent sitting at the top of my usercp with the rest of the images :lol)


I want to be the best, there ever was. To beat all the rest, yeah, that's my cause! Electrode, Diglett, Nidoran, Mankey, Venusaur, Rattata, Fearow, Pidgey, Seaking, Jolteon, Dragonite, Gastly, Ponyta, Vaporeon, Poliwrath, BUTTERFREE!

I was going to send you Jesse and James signing Double Trouble, but POKERAP!!!!



Nostalgia said:


> You sent me a gif of James from Team Rocket in a dress dancing. :lol


Oh yeah. :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I want Pokemon pictures :O


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You got to love these threads, amirite?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> I want Pokemon pictures :O


I don't get the milk and fruit loops video man, that's disgusting imo. :$

by the way Nostalgia,


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> You got to love these threads, amirite?


How can you not, it's a garanteed good night of sleep after all this festivity 8*D.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wouldn't mind some salma hayek please.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Even Flow doesn't like puppies


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I hope he liked the puppies I sent him :lawler

P.S. NoyK with those consistent A+ reps. Pratchett repping me Jennifer Aniston is a career low unk3


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Gandhi said:


>


My sig


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Wouldn't mind some salma hayek please.


I'll give you something even better when I can spread some green again. :cool2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

obby said:


> Even Flow doesn't like puppies


I do. Just not the one's you repped me :side:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the best my User CP has looked like since I joined this site. :mark:
I love you guys.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Rename this thread to the love (and porn) thread :agree:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Even Flow said:


> I do. Just not the one's you repped me :side:


what did i send you? can't remember

i'll be sure to send a breed more to your liking next time. or tits


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Another Hour, Another Rep Botched.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw your ninja edit Noyk.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

obby said:


> what did i send you? can't remember
> 
> i'll be sure to send a breed more to your liking next time. or tits


Puppy dogs :lol

Yeah, tits next time would be better


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

too much rep given out again


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Rename this thread to the love (and porn) thread :agree:


I'm all for this.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daiko said:


> Another Hour, Another Rep Botched.


You disgust me, sir. Sin Cara is great mexican hero. What are you? Filthy pokemon worshipper. You botch more in two day than Sin Cara in three day! Usted está fuera de su leauge con estos insultos. Hail Mexico!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> I'm all for this.


You made the thread :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> You made the thread :lol


Won't let me edit the title. I think there is a time limit on it or something.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gandhi said:


>


I still need names.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Double click next to the text when browsing the subforum (outside of the thread) that's how I do it.



HayleySabin said:


> I still need names.


:lol Cherry Crush and someone else.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

James1o1o, who are they?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Double click next to the text when browsing the subforum (outside of the thread) that's how I do it.


That is what I was originally trying. Just went into advanced edit to do it. Must have changed it recently.

EDIT: It only changes my original post, but not thread title. Need a mod to do it. 



Gandhi said:


> James1o1o, who are they?


Cherry Crush and Ashley Vex.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Another Hour, Another Rep Botched.


And it had to be mine :jose


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

James do you know who Kaypurrrs is?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> James do you know who Kaypurrrs is?


Cam girl? I don't watch them too much. 

EDIT: She is Scottish?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Cam girl? I don't watch them too much.


:lol(Y) thought you would've had more of a chance of knowing because Glasgow.


Oh and have fun Gandhi. Remember, you asked .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's glittery post-Amime apocalypse sex.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> You disgust me, sir. Sin Cara is great mexican hero. What are you? Filthy pokemon worshipper. You botch more in two day than Sin Cara in three day! Usted está fuera de su leauge con estos insultos. Hail Mexico!














BULLY said:


> And it had to be mine :jose


I PM'd you it :vince7


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> It's glittery post-Amime apocalypse sex.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

More Renee Pleez. :hendo


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dat Smile.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Working my way around to everyone (Y)

As much as I _loved_ the paul rudd, I'm kind of feeling more tits and ass this week. Just sayin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nevermind me. Just checking my user cp


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I've now just woken up too about 10 pics of boobs! Best ones from nikola123, ruckus,ashes11, fru... everyone is so nice here :hayden3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sex Ferguson said:


> I've now just woken up too about 10 pics of boobs! Best ones from nikola123, ruckus,ashes11, fru... everyone is so nice here :hayden3


Check your CP now.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Check your CP now.


:damn ! we have a winner :bron


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I love my user CP. Thanks, guys! Shout out to: abrown0718 , ColtofPersonality, Seabs, BLEACH, nikola123, Pratchett, TheAussieRocket, AlienBountyHunter, James1o1o.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words. A gif is worth a thousand pictures.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Nevermind me. Just checking my user cp


:ti This dude right here. :ti

I gotta spread more Rep before I can properly reward this post.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Send some my way man

EDIT: bama


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Send some my way man


Australia kicks ass, bro. I got ya. bama3


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got a new favourite










looks so cute in between all that boobs and ass, thanks obby.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Daiko said:


> More Renee Pleez. :hendo





James1o1o said:


> Dat Smile.


Renee <3 :mark:

Also Daiko, Renee repped you .


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Nevermind me. Just checking my user cp


Sent something


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 :clap winner


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sex Ferguson said:


> Genesis 1.0 :clap winner


If it's _that_ good, you could show us... right?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Repped too much in last 24 hours for the 100th time unk3

Also Nikola your rep didn't work.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

wat,awww 

I have to scroll down a fair way to reach a rep that doesnt contain porn xD

The page is almost all porn xD


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Just noticed I have plenty of ass gifs, softcore shit and hell even some hardcore shit from nikola123 but hardly any boobs gifs. I need a balance guys come on!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

most of my reps are either porn, half naked/naked women or just women now. It's pretty glorious (Y).

Still hoping for Laura Stevenson/Renee Young rep.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I love my user CP. Thanks, guys! Shout out to: abrown0718 , ColtofPersonality, Seabs, BLEACH, nikola123, Pratchett, TheAussieRocket, AlienBountyHunter, James1o1o.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wasn't aware that so many people couldn't work a google image search for tits :side:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Sex Ferguson botched the Renee Young rep .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is a rep whore thread now?


----------

